# Volume\white noise problem



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

When recording, I was experiencing white noise. To correct this, i reviewed my microphones owners manual, which told me the source i was recording was too quiet. This meant my computer was modifying the microphones input. A volume boots was being applied by my PC causing white noise. To correct this I went to the microphones properties, and adjusted the default format and applied the changes. The default format I select is not important, only that changes were applied. This removes the volume boost. I need to do this every time i restart my computer.

ORIGINAL POST:

A while back I purchased a Shure x2u with an adapter to connect to my computer via USB. I just recently started trying to record with it and am not getting the quality I would like.

The usb adapter has a mic gain dial. Without the dial set to 90% or so, my recording is too quiet. With the dial set to 90%, I get white noise. Is there a way to correct this?

I have tested to see if it was noise in the room being picked up (like my computer's fan) but it doesn't seem to be.
I've tried using Audacity to filter the white noise out after, but that changed the sound of the recording too much.
I looked for special software from Shure, but it doesn't appear there is any.
Finally I've played with the recording settings on Windows. Changing the sample rate and bit depth made the recording too quite. Any attempt to increase the volume after resulted in white noise. It is currently set to 1 channel, 16 bit, 44100 Hz (CD quality).

Does anyone know how I can remove this white noise?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

My last computer had two noisy usb ports, the other six were quiet. So to ask the question; have you tried your other ports?


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Do you have an impedance switch either on the interface or in its software? If so have you switched settings?


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

I have good and bad news. It fixed itself. :|
Before it did, changing the USB ports didn't make a difference, although that was an excellent suggestion Keeper.
I don't have a hardware or software impedance switch either.

I went back to read the owners manual for my Shure x2u and noticed something terribly wrong. The owners manual says try to keep the gain at full, and to watch an LED on the device to ensure good recording. A green light meant it was good, orange meant the source sound was too loud. 

While I recorded, the green light would not come on, meaning the source was not loud enough. When I adjusted my setup, and managed to get this green LED showing consistently, audacity (my recording software) was overloaded. Playing back the recording was distorted and horrible. I thought it must be a setting on my computer. I went to my microphone properties under levels and turned it down to 60%. It made no difference. I tried re-starting audacity too, to be sure the changes were applied. What made a difference is when I un-checked the 'Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device' check-box. After that, my recording became quiet while keeping my guitar level loud enough to show the green LED on my microphone adapter, however now I can amplify the recording without getting the white noise. I went back to my settings and checked the 'Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device' check-box to be sure that was causing my problem. This time there was no change. It didn't go back to the way it was.

So it's working now, but I can't say why. All my computer settings are the same. If anyone has an idea on what I had wrong please let me know. I would like to be able to correct this problem should it happen again.

Thank you Keeper and Humming for your responses.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Even though you unchecked the exclusive control box it may be that that was the issue. Multitasking computers run on interrupts and they are the enemy of direct to disk recording. In fact they can mess with software synths as well. Generally speaking output devices should be less susceptible but with an input device that has no buffer of its own, when an interrupt occurs and another application is swapped into memory, you're going to lose information. Even though you may not have another application open the OS is still stopping and checking to see if anyone is queued waiting their turn. It happens very quickly but the ear is a sensitive organ. The USB device may not have relinquished exclusive control when the box was unchecked.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

I have resolved my issue, in a way. It reverts back to having an unhealthy volume boost every time I restart my computer. This boost is what causes the white noise. I can remove it by going to my control panel -> hardware and sound -> sound -> recording -> selecting my device and clicking properties -> advanced, changing the default format and clicking apply. It doesn't matter what i change it to, I can even change it back right after. The key is making a change and applying it. By doing that, something is reset which removes that nasty volume boost my PC was giving my microphone input.

That's the temporary fix I'm going to live with. I just wanted to post it here in case anyone else experiences the same issue in future. 

Thanks again for taking the time to read and respond to this thread.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

You can turn the microphone boost off and maybe you won't have to do that. I'm sure each version of windows will be a bit different but ... bring up the Sounds and Audio Properties (type mmsys.cpl in the run window), if you see a recording tab click it or click the audio tab then the volume button in the sound recording group, under the microphone slider click the advanced button and deselect microphone boost.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

USB microphones don't have the boost option. As far as i know that's only for microphones that connect through your sound cards microphone jack. Unless you know something i don't.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Wiser said:


> USB microphones don't have the boost option. As far as i know that's only for microphones that connect through your sound cards microphone jack. Unless you know something i don't.


If you checked for it and didn't find it then you probably don't have it. I have bus, USB and Firewire interfaces and they all show up as soundcards but they also all have different panels and settings.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

I must not have one on mine. If it makes a difference im running windows 7. I'm looking for a solution again as my fix is more temporary than i thought. I'm having to adjust and apply the settings multiple times a day.

I tried switching between my sound-blaster audigy 2 and on-board sound card, but that had no effect. I have disabled all other recording devices, again with no effect. I'm going to keep looking for a fix. Any ideas, even long shots are appreciated.

And thank you again hummingway for your feedback.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Do you have the latest drivers for it?


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't think there are drivers. It's a Shure sm57 & x2u. Shure's website only has a driver for the Mac OS. My sound card drivers are up to date.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

It's using the standard windows usb audio drivers. You could check windows for an update.

Have you looked at this page? http://shure.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3913/related/1/session/L2F2LzEvdGltZS8xMzIzMDU1NDIyL3NpZC9IVzNnV05Law%3D%3D


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry for the late response. The link you supplied was the answer. Thank you!


----------

